# Costa Del Mar Disappointment



## MajekMike (Jan 27, 2011)

I am a big fan of costa del mar. however, this current pair the Jose,.have been a huge disappointment. I have sent them back once for repair after about 3 months and now 6 months later they are in need of repair....

Any suggestions on another brand of glasses???


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Maui Jim


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

MajekMike said:


> I am a big fan of costa del mar. however, this current pair the Jose,.have been a huge disappointment. I have sent them back once for repair after about 3 months and now 6 months later they are in need of repair....
> 
> Any suggestions on another brand of glasses???


Can I ask what your getting repaired?? I am a big fan of Costa. I have 5 different pairs and only have ever sent them back of something that I did to them like sit on them or break glass which were my fault.


----------



## calixtog (May 24, 2006)

Wiley X. Those sob's are practically bulletproof.

Cg


----------



## lbest (Feb 3, 2007)

ATE_UP_FISHERMAN said:


> Maui Jim


X2


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

My friend has a new pair of Jose's what problems should he look for.


----------



## cab (Sep 21, 2007)

Kaenon has great lenses. I have several of both and find myself reaching for the Kaenon's more time than not.


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

calixtog said:


> Wiley X. Those sob's are practically bulletproof.
> 
> Cg


x2


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

Kaenon... trust me, you wont turn back...


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

I am unhappy with the Costas I recently purchased too. I purchased the maya frame with green 580 glass and the lenses are changing colors on me. They started out as a copper color and have gotten lighter and lighter in the past month. The things are only 2 months old and have been well maintained. I have been a loyal Costa customer, but this has me thinking I should look a Maui.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Yeah, i was a die hard costa believer after purchasing my costa 580g blackfins but the left lens is already scratched and it fogs up all the time. I emailed costa months ago an still no reply! Some rep is a member on here i think? Rachael maybe? Maybe we can pick her brain because $250 shades should be top notch not bubble gum machine grade ****. I dont even clean mine hard and they scratched


-mac-


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

My last pair of Costa's has cost me over $590. $270 for the original purchase and $110 for each time the lens fell out.

NO MAS


----------



## SpottedAg (Jun 16, 2010)

Maui Jim Stringers are sweet!

I have Costa Fathoms...


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

Maui Jims. Less expensive and IMO nicer that Costas.


----------



## wadefisher3180 (Mar 14, 2007)

I have been happy with Oakley.
My first pair I replaced lenses a few times but mostly my fault.
Excellent polarized lenses.


----------



## Chesapeake's Dad (Jun 13, 2006)

Maui Jim customer service is second to none.


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

I used to be Costa only for years, the last pair I bought didnt seem to be as well made as years ago, I switched to Maui Jim and am really please with them...


----------



## Capt. Carman (Jun 5, 2007)

*Costas*

Haven't had a problem with mine but there are also great glasses at a better price.

Had Maui Jim's but unlike some of the others posting, their customer service was cr_p so I dropped them.

About 3 years ago I took a chance and tried Hobie. Fantastic fit, polarization and got a professional discount to boot. I like real glass lenses and they are great.

CC :texasflag


----------



## DrawDown (Jan 14, 2012)

Maui Jim's are great. I have a pair of Stingrays that I love. The optics are unreal. I wear oakley's (flak jackets) on duty and while they are a really great pair of glasses too, the optics do not compare.


----------



## trout77471 (Jun 30, 2005)

Ocean Waves, great glasses and customer service.


----------



## Rad A Tat (Oct 27, 2011)

I have had both and Maui Jim's are the way to go. Get the color enhancment lens and you will be happy.


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

Smith Moguls techlite copper mirror...........


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

I also like Smith along with Maui Jims. It seems like the Costa Del Mar brand, now Costa has exploded, they have licensed t shirts and accesories at Academy, market heavily to the collegiate crowd, etc.. I wonder if they have new ownership or something. They may have outgrown the customer service and quality of Costa Del Mar?? I don't know - just thinking out loud.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I dont know but im thinking about getting a refund from tackke town. Burns my *** to pay good money for supposedly grade A shades and theyre just not made like the old models. Has anyone else emailed or contacted costa and had trouble getting any customer service?


-mac-


----------



## FISHHOGG (Aug 12, 2005)

*Excellent Customer Service*

Only own one pair of Fathoms with the bifocals in them. The rubber came off over my ears on each side piece, sent them in and they sent them back like new. I actually think sun screen caused the deterioration of the rubber but either way they made them like new at no cost. Both my kids have a pair of and they both really like them.


----------



## BlueHeron (Dec 20, 2011)

wadefisher3180 said:


> I have been happy with Oakley.
> My first pair I replaced lenses a few times but mostly my fault.
> Excellent polarized lenses.


I miss my oakley's. Left them by accident in a vegas hotel. I had those babies for a good 11yrs. Never broke ever. Dropped them arm popped off. They would just pop right back in. I do prefer their glass lenses. Few years back I tried on a pair of a yellowish hue polarized pair that was just the best ive ever seen for glare. Those ran around 300 I think maybe less. I have some Costa's I inherited but I never thought they were all the hype. Oakley's are great, Smith Optics have some nice glasses as well. Buddy of mine has a pair of SO's where you can slide different len's in and out. That's what I call functional.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

on the cheap- guidelines at academy
a little more for high quality- smith optics


----------



## h_soape (Apr 9, 2006)

I have had two pair of Wavekiller's over the past 4.5 years. The only reason I had to buy a new pair was the first one flew off my neck at 35mph in the ICW. 

I tried a pair of Maui Jims my wife bought me for Christmas a year ago and had scratched the lenses in under 2 weeks. There have to be better options than that?


----------



## MajekMike (Jan 27, 2011)

*My Sheety Costa's*

The first time I sent the Jose's back in after 3 months, the rubber on the bottom part of the lense started to come unglued. Now after another 6 months, one of the springloaded hinges is broken, so one arm ju$259st flaps around. And that is because I never fold my glasses, they sit on my rearview mirror when I am not wearing them...

Just really upset after paying $259 + tax.

Mine are the tortoise frame, 580 Green Lenses...


----------



## MajekMike (Jan 27, 2011)

Forgot to add that I did email Costa yesterday and got an automated reply that they would contact me within a reasonable amount of time????

Tick... Tick... Tick...


----------



## jhua (May 13, 2011)

MajekMike said:


> Forgot to add that I did email Costa yesterday and got an automated reply that they would contact me within a reasonable amount of time????
> 
> Tick... Tick... Tick...


Reasonable is relative.


----------



## SpoonFedRed (Mar 30, 2010)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I dont know but im thinking about getting a refund from tackke town. Burns my *** to pay good money for supposedly grade A shades and theyre just not made like the old models. Has anyone else emailed or contacted costa and had trouble getting any customer service?
> 
> -mac-


I have three pairs of Costas....Two Fathoms and an Osprey with the 580 lens. Two of the three have been sent in for repairs....the Fathoms for rubber ear piece and the Ospreys for a broken frame that came from a collision with the t top on a rough day on Aransas Bay. Both times they were fixed for just $12! Costa notified me when they received them, when they were being fixed and when they were being shipped back to me. I knew exactly what was going on with them the whole time they were gone. Very happy with the product and the service!

Smackdaddy, you might want to ask the guys at The Tackle Box if they have been having any problems with them. I know they sell a bunch of Costas. Couldn't be happier with mine.


----------



## T-Bone27 (Apr 11, 2008)

I have had my Wiley X for over a year now and really like them. They stand up very well to abuse. I have dropped them many times and only have a few minor scratches and dings in the lens. Not enough to bother me yet. I gave up on Costas due to the service and the lack of durability vs. high cost. Costas were good glasses but if you tapped them the wrong way the lens would crack and then I would have another large bill to fix em. After two repairs that was enough.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

Ive never had a problem with their customer service. I have sent in glasses twice. Both times it was $12 a piece plus shipping. So call it $15. Broken lens was the last problem. Came back in a couple weeks with new lenses and new ear/nose pieces.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

MajekMike said:


> The first time I sent the Jose's back in after 3 months, the rubber on the bottom part of the lense started to come unglued. Now after another 6 months, one of the springloaded hinges is broken, so one arm ju$259st flaps around. And that is because I never fold my glasses, they sit on my rearview mirror when I am not wearing them...
> 
> Just really upset after paying $259 + tax.
> 
> Mine are the tortoise frame, 580 Green Lenses...


I had the exact same issue the first time with mine, and now my frames are doing exactly as yours are. Have you asked about sending them back? I wonder if theyre covered under warranty. Mine are Jose's as well..black with 580 blue. Luckily I have another pair of Costas that I love.

I actually want to sell mine and get a different style.

As for fogging...the lenses are not anti fog. If, for instance, you leave your glasses in your truck and you get in it in the morning...your face is warmer than the glasses...hence fog aka condensation on the lenses.


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

When they start to fog just pull them down your nose away from your eyes, it goes away quick.


----------



## jhua (May 13, 2011)

Man...just bought a pair, and now i'm worried about it.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Man how do you guys justify spending 250 bucks on a pair of sunglasses? And oh the pain when they fall off and you hear that splash.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

poppadawg said:


> Man how do you guys justify spending 250 bucks on a pair of sunglasses? And oh the pain when they fall off and you hear that splash.


Cablz


----------



## SpoonFedRed (Mar 30, 2010)

Rippin_drag said:


> Cablz


X2!!!


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

poppadawg said:


> Man how do you guys justify spending 250 bucks on a pair of sunglasses? And oh the pain when they fall off and you hear that splash.


or Croakies


----------



## SpoonFedRed (Mar 30, 2010)

poppadawg said:


> Man how do you guys justify spending 250 bucks on a pair of sunglasses? And oh the pain when they fall off and you hear that splash.


You can probably see the pothole with your cheap sunglasses but I can see what's in that pothole with my Costas! When I drop $250 bucks on glasses I take care of them. No wiping them down with my shirt....Zeiss lens cloths are a must on my boat. Cablz saved my shades many times....wish I would have thought of them!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Another Maui Jim fan after wearing Costa's for years.


----------



## CostaDelMar (May 6, 2009)

MajekMike said:


> I am a big fan of costa del mar. however, this current pair the Jose,.have been a huge disappointment. I have sent them back once for repair after about 3 months and now 6 months later they are in need of repair....
> 
> Any suggestions on another brand of glasses???


Hey, I'm sorry to hear about your Joses. I work at Costa (I think somebody referred to me as Rachael in another post ). Can you email me at [email protected] so I can look into your repair?

And if anyone is having troubles getting in touch with repair or have questions about the warranty, you're welcome to email me too. I try to check my Private Messages when I can, but I can respond a lot faster through [email protected]. - Thanks!


----------



## matterboy123 (Aug 24, 2011)

Oakley High Def lenses, awesome!


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Another Maui Jim fan after wearing Costa's for years.


^^ what he said.


----------



## tboltmike (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Laurie,

I got a pair of 580g's, yellow blocker.
I haven't seen my boat since I got 'em!

Seriously, why do I still see yellow if it is blocked?


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

CostaSunglasses said:


> Hey, I'm sorry to hear about your Joses. I work at Costa (I think somebody referred to me as Rachael in another post ). Can you email me at [email protected] so I can look into your repair?
> 
> And if anyone is having troubles getting in touch with repair or have questions about the warranty, you're welcome to email me too. I try to check my Private Messages when I can, but I can respond a lot faster through [email protected]. - Thanks!


Just sent you an email.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

poppadawg said:


> Man how do you guys justify spending 250 bucks on a pair of sunglasses? And oh the pain when they fall off and you hear that splash.


I use cablz and once the lens issue is resolved ill be happy again. I swear ill never buy another pair of cheapos again. If you want to sight cast or spot a good sand pocket on a sunny day theyre well worth the $250 because without them all the money ive spent on tackle, rods and reels and gas or effort paddling or pulling my yak thru mud for that back lake red is wasted if you cant see what or where youre fishing

-mac-


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Dudes and dudettes, I have Costa Rx for years and they are aloft harder to please the consumer and have nothing but hight praise for the customer support . Had to use em once on one of my 2 Rx's I wold of like to get Maui Jims but they could not fill my Rx


----------



## CostaDelMar (May 6, 2009)

tboltmike said:


> Hey Laurie,
> 
> I got a pair of 580g's, yellow blocker.
> I haven't seen my boat since I got 'em!
> ...


Hey, this pic might help more, but it's only blocking out enough yellow in the wavelength of light to allow other colors to pop through. And it blocks some blue to eliminate haze. But if you look at something all blue or all yellow, it won't completely block that out.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

lol...the sunglasses block yellow uv light...not yellow colors entirely.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Good thing because you couldnt find those bananas in the dry box if they did...my bad


-mac-


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

poppadawg said:


> Man how do you guys justify spending 250 bucks on a pair of sunglasses? And oh the pain when they fall off and you hear that splash.


Well, for me, I had a friend who went blind. And decided I wanted to take better care of my eyes.

I picked up a pair of Costas. Walked out the door. Discovered that the lens was cracked. Went back the next day to the store, and they said I'd have to send em to costa. (See if I take a hit and spend more money at that mom and pop in the interest any more) 
So, anyway, I spoke with Laurie, she hooked me up and I didn't have to pay the silly 12 bucks for them to look at their own product. And they repaired them and got em back in less than 2 weeks. 
I've had em for almost a year now. And they're going strong... They do fog up a bit more than I'd like, but they are really thin glass. So they're going to.
I'm still not sure how they cracked, or if they were cracked in shipping.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Im still waiting on a reply from Laurie. Hopefully my email didnt get lost in the interwebs...


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Never heard anything bad about Costas customer service. I have watched three buddies send their glasses in for stepping on them or sitting on them and they got them back within a couple weeks. My advice would be to pick up the phone and call them if you are having issues with emailing them.


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

Ive had Coastas for about 8 years now and never had any issues with them. Every time I sent them back, it took a few weeks but that was about it.


----------



## Codyk (Jan 19, 2011)

I have had several pair of costas and have been pleased.....other than the last pair which have been joses spring broke and wont hold tight on my face. My previous pair of corbinas were great however my roomates dog got a hold of them, is that covered under warranty? lol


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

Captain Dave said:


> Dudes and dudettes, I have Costa Rx for years and they are aloft harder to please the consumer and have nothing but hight praise for the customer support . Had to use em once on one of my 2 Rx's I wold of like to get Maui Jims but they could not fill my Rx


Your prescription might be tricky or outside the norm, but my Maui Jims are Rx and were no problem. Love em'.


----------



## Waymore (Jul 6, 2011)

CostaSunglasses said:


> Hey, this pic might help more, but it's only blocking out enough yellow in the wavelength of light to allow other colors to pop through. And it blocks some blue to eliminate haze. But if you look at something all blue or all yellow, it won't completely block that out.


Where and how do I get Costas in R/X. I really need a contact.


----------



## CostaDelMar (May 6, 2009)

Waymore said:


> Where and how do I get Costas in R/X. I really need a contact.


For our full listing of retailers (including Rx), you can visit this link and search your area. Http://bit.ly/costaret

All optician dealers have the Rx symbol next to their listing. Email me if you have more questions. [email protected]


----------



## wickedwader (Jun 30, 2010)

I broke the earpiece part of the frame on my Maui Jims - sent them in on Feb 1, got them back yesterday, good as new. Only had to pay for cost of shipping, $10.00.

Customer for life.


----------



## C-KRIGAR (Jul 16, 2011)

I love my fantails. Everyone says why you buy those expensive glasses but when you get on the water you can tell a big difference. If mine aren't on my head with cablz they are in the case.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

How many of you guys put your glasses over the rear view mirror when not in use? I noticed the OP stated that he does this. I used to do this until the heat on a hot summer day plus the heat in the truck made the frame very soft. About 2 weeks later the frame cracked in half at the nose piece. Sent them in to Costa stating what happened and received a new pair 3 weeks later. Now I only use the case that is provided when not in use and haven't had an issue in over 3 years of use.


----------



## geoquest (Sep 25, 2004)

*Sunglasses*

Bolle Polarized


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Just sent in my Jose's. Let's see fetter covered under warranty.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

If they're.


----------



## MajekMike (Jan 27, 2011)

*Jose's*

Sent my Jose's in on Friday and were received by Costa on Monday. Spoke with rep (Laurie) and she has been very helpful... Can't wait to get my replacement glasses...


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Try Native Eyewear ... supposedly they use the same lense manufacturer but they're marketed as skiing, snow boarding and mountain biking glasses. Same polarization ... and look a hell of a lot better (imo), and they're a third of the cost. Work GREAT.

http://www.nativeyewear.com/eyewear/sunglasses/list


----------



## Waymore (Jul 6, 2011)

What tint and finish is best for bay fishing on Costa 580g?


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

Green mirror


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Waymore said:


> What tint and finish is best for bay fishing on Costa 580g?


Green or silver mirror.

Same base color.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Update: 
Looks like my temples were defective so Costa will be replacing under warranty. Very glad they stand behind their products. 100% satisfied.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Update:
Repaired Costas are already being shipped back. Outstanding service.


----------



## Cork & Jig (Jan 5, 2010)

My 580 Brines were sent in 2 days ago.....we'll see.

Someone mentioned that their earpieces had fallen apart and that it could have been caused by sunscreen. Imagine that, wearing sunscreen, when you're in a situation requiring sunglasses! They should be able to manufacture them to withstand sunscreen, IMO.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Sending my blackfins off monday to see what can be done about the loose lenses, fogging problem and if its the coating on the left lens that is failing. Time will tell


-mac-


----------



## tboltmike (Jun 21, 2006)

CostaSunglasses said:


> Hey, this pic might help more, but it's only blocking out enough yellow in the wavelength of light to allow other colors to pop through. And it blocks some blue to eliminate haze. But if you look at something all blue or all yellow, it won't completely block that out.


Thanks for the spectrum..splains why there is rosie tint and the reds jump out.
Mike


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

I own several pairs of 580's I dropped one of mine from 26 feet and smashed them into pieces. It cost me 120.00 to get them fixed but I have to admit, it was my fault and not theirs. 

I love my 580's on a windy day in the bay with the necked eye the water appears muddy, with the 580's on you can see fish in the water and the water appears clear. 

This is why I stick with Costa! Got to admit they work well


----------



## Cork & Jig (Jan 5, 2010)

MikeS2942 said:


> I love my 580's on a windy day in the bay with the necked eye the water appears muddy, with the 580's on you can see fish in the water and the water appears clear.
> 
> This is why I stick with Costa! Got to admit they work well


Having fished with lots of people wearing different brands of glasses, I must say, with a lot of certainty, that they can't see the structure as well as I can with my 580s.

I've worn the "regular" Costas, Blue Waves, and several others and they are OK under certain conditions. But, there are definitely times when I can see rocks, grassbeds, and potholes that others either can't or don't see, until I point them out.

I actually tried different pairs of glasses, alternating between pairs while looking at the same school of reds and it was like....now you see them, now you don't. There is a difference to me and they have proven invaluable, especially in a "new" area that I'm exploring and do not already know how it lays out.

One condition that kills other glasses is when you're facing the sun, and it's causing a lot if glare directly into your face. That is where these excel and do things I haven't found in other glasses.

I just wish they'd figure out the ear & nosepieces. For now, I'll have to make do wearing my 7 year old pair thats still in good shape.


----------



## Waymore (Jul 6, 2011)

I just ordered my costa Bomba frames in 580G, amber base w/ green mirrow in RX. After reading everything I could find about costa's I am eagerly waiting for them. I hope I'm not disapointed...Waymore


----------



## wLeeBull (Oct 22, 2010)

TKoenig said:


> Kaenon... trust me, you wont turn back...


X2


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

I've bought several pairs of costas over the years...but polarizing is polarizing. There is some benefit to different shades based on the cloud cover or sunlight, but polarizing film in the lens all provides the same basic function. It's all the same. I like costas because their frames fit me better than anything else I've found.

Frankly I'm sick of the ear piece rubber falling apart after a year or so. Scratches on the lenses are my fault, but you would think for a $180-$250 chunk of plastic they could find a better rubber chemistry....


----------



## Baffin Mad (Aug 19, 2011)

Love my Costa Man-o-Wars they hold tight to your face without being uncomfortable. I have no complaints so far.


----------



## pluggit (Feb 8, 2011)

Smith Optics Guide Series ( Awesome Sunglasses ) I have 4 pair and have been using them for years. Broke the lens in one pair and went online and printed their warranty info. Returned the glasses per their instructions and I recieved a new pair in a leather case at no charge. Costa charged me 35.00 to repair glasses them last time I returned a pair.


----------



## pluggit (Feb 8, 2011)

Also, If you become a member of Sierra Trading Post they will send internet coupons to you. Check the sunglass section out frequently and you can get Costa and Smiths for 50.00 to 100.00 after applying coupons.


----------



## KINGFISHER71 (Jan 1, 2005)

I have two pairs of Phantoms with amber lenes. Both need ear pieces (rubber coming off). Sounds like about $12 to get that fixed, anybody change lens color? What's the cost to do that? Thanks


----------



## Cork & Jig (Jan 5, 2010)

They charged me $49 for new frames when my ear pieces fell apart. It was deemed normal wear and tear. I wouldn't call it normal for ear pieces on a $250+ glasses to literally disintegrate. 


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

I gave up on the vistas with the rubber tips on the frames. Once I moved to a solid plastic frame, I have had no issue.

I love the caballito CL10's

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## closingtime (Aug 5, 2006)

Costa hammerheads were my first "big purchase" when I got out of college. $90 or so at Bass Pro. 11 years later and they are still going strong and I wear them everyday. Did the lenses replaced about 4 years ago, but that really wasn't due to scratches-just wanted a different color.

Pretty good investment. Heard Maui Jims and Smith are good as well.


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

If you have a problem with the rubber tips switch to a Different frame.
My .02


----------



## Cork & Jig (Jan 5, 2010)

22'baykat said:


> If you have a problem with the rubber tips switch to a Different frame.
> My .02


I have the 580s and I guess they would only replace the old frames with the same style. Btw, I have the Brines. I really like the way they fit, but the soft plastic tips aren't able to hold up to the sun/sunscreen.

They basically gave me new glasses and lenses for $66. I'd probably be okay with that if I hadn't found out that they had replaced two of my buddies for free. His had the same exact problem, too.


----------

